# LF yellow pansies



## J e s s (Apr 7, 2020)

I have all other flowers so I’m happy to trade whatever you need


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 7, 2020)

How many yellow pansies do you need? I have the seeds in the Nook store you can come buy if you want to


----------



## J e s s (Apr 7, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> How many yellow pansies do you need? I have the seeds in the Nook store you can come buy if you want to


Oh yes please! Are there any flowers you need and I can bring them over?


----------



## corlee1289 (Apr 7, 2020)

No, it's alright! Thank you for your offer <3

I'll PM you the Dodo code. Help yourself to Able's if you need anything from them :3


----------

